# Free EMT-B/EMT-I/Paramedic Practice Testing



## PNWMedic (Aug 3, 2008)

I was chatting with a friend that is preping for his NREMT exam, and he was just about to spend $50 on some stupid (my opinion) EMT practice test website, just to take a practice exam, and yeah there are alot of those websites out there that I have seen that wan't to charge you an arm and a leg to take a practice exam before you take your nationals test. So to all of those pre-emt folks or emt's that want to check it out, there is a cool website hosted by NYC urban medical that has a long list of really good free national nremt type tests that you can take to practice and study or just check out what you know. And no I don't work for this organization, just thought it was a cool website I found awhile back, for anyone that is looking for practice and study materials. Anyways the website is 

http://www.umsnyc.net/edu/olpe_aemtp/quiz_emtb.html

Oh and if anyone else has an links for good study or test websites please post them on here... And for all you Pre-EMT's... Good Luck!!! And don't worry, study until you feel confident, and walk into the exam center, confident with your skills, and you will pass!!!


GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Hastings (Aug 3, 2008)

First, great tests.

Second, I actually passed them! Oh, but I didn't understand some of the question. For instance:



Question # 8 (Multiple Choice) Which of the following cardiac arrest patients should you defibrillate?

      A) a 12-year-old who weighs less 90 lbs
      B) a 14-year-old who weighs 110 lbs
      C) a 12-year-old trauma patient who weighs 120 lbs
      D) an infant experiencing sudden infant death syndrome



Is there a weight-based contraindication I don't know about? If they're in a shockable rhythm, I'm going to shock them. Now, D will probably be in Asystole, and C may not react due to the cause of cardiac arrest, but...what's the difference between A and B?


----------



## reaper (Aug 3, 2008)

I think that should have read, who would you not defib?


----------



## Jon (Aug 3, 2008)

B is adult age/size.

A could be ruled out because of weight
C is ruled out because of trauma
D is ruled out because of age/weight


----------



## PNWMedic (Aug 4, 2008)

*Huh???*

I don't get why this was moved to advertising? I wasn't trying to advertise anything, I was just saying I found a good study resource on the internet?!?


----------



## Hastings (Aug 4, 2008)

Jon said:


> B is adult age/size.
> 
> A could be ruled out because of weight
> C is ruled out because of trauma
> D is ruled out because of age/weight



...What?

I was never taught this stuff.

There is seriously a weight requirement for Defibrillation?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 4, 2008)

WildEMT said:


> I don't get why this was moved to advertising? I wasn't trying to advertise anything, I was just saying I found a good study resource on the internet?!?


I've moved the thread to the EMT Education and Training forum.  You're right, the site isn't advertising anything, and it's an .edu domain.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hastings said:


> First, great tests.
> 
> 
> Question # 8 (Multiple Choice) Which of the following cardiac arrest patients should you defibrillate?
> ...



Piss poor questions. There is NO weight contraindications but there is potential problems from the answers. 

All the first three are about the same weight and it should had been given in kg not pounds as well an "infant does NOT" experience SIDS. Rather it is a post-mortem diagnosis that is made after an autopsy that has ruled out the prominent causes.

Usually children does not need defibrillation as well as children that have possibly experienced the SIDS phenomena.

R/r 911


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 5, 2008)

So basically this site took the AAOS website's information and pasted it. I have recently taught from both AAOS books. While the chapter content is minimally acceptable, the test banks are horrible and in no way prepare for the actual NR exam. I'd recommend spending the extra pennies on a decent review manual that will better prepare you. Never shortchange yourself when it comes to an education......................


----------



## rchristi (Aug 5, 2008)

I recently took the EMT B test. My class used Brady and we had the CD ROM of questions. It may be partly due to the Computer test that the National Registry uses, but I saw a much different style and difficulty of questions than the test bank questions. I also used a test bank in a program called Quizzler which came with a Palm based program called EMS Toolkit. Not the best questions, but it did give me a way to practice at odd times and places. For me the best prep was spending time with some very experienced paramedics and getting input from them on how to assess patients. Their knowledge was the stuff that textbooks and test banks just don't have.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 5, 2008)

When I took my basic test, I picked up a book called Interactive Flashcards EMT-Basic. It was like 10 bucks and had a boatload of questions that were just good for review. Some things that I'd forgotten about. Did it actually help me on my test? I don't know, but I passed the first try and it'd been over 6 months since I'd taken the Basic class.


----------

